
Donald Glover Is an Innovator and Advocates for Coding - thefifthprint
https://festivalpeak.com/donald-glover-jack-of-all-trades-and-master-of-most-of-them-c3595f297e38#.24ve4q6it
======
thefifthprint
He also has a line about coding in his freestyle here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKB66pjw-
JA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKB66pjw-JA)

Around time 2:50 in the video

